# Practice Shooting: Do you stay with the hot 'shot?



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey all,

I know most people probably have flips they are more accurate with or better target shooters, etc. I am wondering when practicing if you are shooting something better than anything else, do you stay with that? How do you try to carry over what your doing with that slingshot to others?

In my case, I am definitely most accurate with my BB Pocket Shooter. Should I make this my main target practice shooter?

Just wondering some thoughts on slingshot selection and shooting for practice and improvement.

Cheers
Nick


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I find that my most accurate slingshots are the Flatband Ergo and Wrist Rocket Pro. If I am trying to be deadly accurate I grab one of the two. However I still like shooting the others, so I alternate a lot.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

If it is for fun, then shoot any slingshot you like. If it is for food or for money, why shoot with anything but your number one? Some slingshots just fit better to one person than another. It can even be the choice of finishes that gives one slingshot the edge over another by the difference in grip friction. 
If you never shoot with anything but your number one shooter, you may miss one that fits even better and shoots even better. Ha! There's the rub!
There is however, no substitute for shooting what you have as often as you feel like it.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I Shoot EVERTHING I HAVE! Now that being said you should stay with the one that gets you the most bulls. I just love them all so what the heck!







Flatband


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I shoot all of mine too. I was just wondering if I'm working on my accuracy or shooting form if I should be sticking with my best shooter.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I only have one and I shoot for fun, my girl has the natural I made so it's not a issue but I do have a Old Wham O coming and a Chinese style so we'll see what happens, but the old Victor 20 I have fits quite nice so I doubt the others will see a lot of use.


----------

